# Wanted 1960's Honda Dream Motorcycle . Have a few old antique Bicycles for trade



## honda dream (May 30, 2015)

Looking for a 1960's Honda Dream 305 Motorcycle . need not be running No junk .I do have a few Antique Bicycles for trade . Glen Ellyn IL 630 415 8127


----------



## Gordon (May 30, 2015)

*dreams*



You should have asked a few years ago. I sold all these to a guy in Minneapolis. The two you showed are beautiful by the way.


----------



## honda dream (May 30, 2015)

*Honda dreams*



Gordon said:


> View attachment 217235You should have asked a few years ago. I sold all these to a guy in Minneapolis. The two you showed are beautiful by the way.



I am a littel late. thanks any paper or parts left. know of any for sale .


----------

